# [SOLVED] dziwne zachowanie systemu przez dvb

## soban_

Po reinstalacji systemu (~amd64) mam taki problem na ext4:

```
SoBaN-PC / # emerge -av mc

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 40, in <module>

    retval = _emerge.emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 16303, in emerge_main

    display_news_notification(root_config, myopts)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 12507, in display_news_notification

    portdb, vardb, NEWS_PATH, UNREAD_PATH, repo, update=update)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 12766, in checkUpdatedNewsItems

    return manager.getUnreadItems( repo_id, update=update )

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/news.py", line 153, in getUnreadItems

    self.updateItems(repoid)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/news.py", line 101, in updateItems

    unread_lock = lockfile(unread_filename, wantnewlockfile=1)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/locks.py", line 64, in lockfile

    myfd = os.open(lockfilename, os.O_CREAT|os.O_RDWR, 0660)

OSError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument: '/var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile'

```

```
SoBaN-PC / # eix -I portage

[I] app-portage/portage-utils

     Available versions:  0.1.29 (~)0.2 (~)0.2.1

     Installed versions:  0.2.1(17:54:25 28.11.2009)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         small and fast portage helper tools written in C

[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  [P]2.1.6.7 2.1.6.13 (~)2.1.7.5 (~)2.1.7.6 (~)2.1.7.7 {M}(~)2.2_rc33 [M](~)2.2_rc50 [M](~)2.2_rc51 [M](~)2.2_rc52 {build doc epydoc linguas_pl python3 selinux}

     Installed versions:  2.2_rc33(17:54:20 28.11.2009)(linguas_pl -build -doc -epydoc -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

     Description:         Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

Found 2 matches.

```

jeszcze cos takiego sie dzieje:

```
SoBaN-PC / # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.2 *

SoBaN-PC / # gcc-config 1

* Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.2...

cp: nie można utworzyć zwykłego pliku `/etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.2.gcc-config-ref': Zły argument

```

Dodatkowe informacje:

```

[quote]SoBaN-PC / # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7300_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Nov 2009 12:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -mcx16 -msahf -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -mcx16 -msahf -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 battery berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom clacklib cli consolekit cpufreq cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags dav dbus device-mapper dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread embedded emboss encode extramodules extras fat flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk h323 hal hddtemp iconv java jpeg kde kde4 keyboard laptop lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mouse mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg old-deamons opengl openmp opera pam pango pcre pdf perl php pmu png powerkadu pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection sandbox sdl see2 session sip spell spl sql sqlite srt sse sse2 sse2d ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads threadsX tiff truetype unicode unzip usb vorbis wav webkit wifi xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="dav actions alias auth_basic auth_digest                  authn_anon authn_default authn_file authz_default                  authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache                  deflate dir disk_cache env expires file_cache filter                  headers ident include info log_config logio mem_cache                  mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif status                  unique_id userdir vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Jakies pomysly?

----------

## dylon

Jak powiazales ten problem z ext4?  :Smile: 

To raczej skopany python...

Napraw sobie portage (gdzies z pol roku temu bylo na tym forum jak) i przekompiluj pythona.

----------

## soban_

W ogole nie powiazalem, po prostu napisalem co sie stalo.

```
SoBaN-PC soban # emerge -vq python

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 40, in <module>

    retval = _emerge.emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 16303, in emerge_main

    display_news_notification(root_config, myopts)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 12507, in display_news_notification

    portdb, vardb, NEWS_PATH, UNREAD_PATH, repo, update=update)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 12766, in checkUpdatedNewsItems

    return manager.getUnreadItems( repo_id, update=update )

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/news.py", line 153, in getUnreadItems

    self.updateItems(repoid)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/news.py", line 101, in updateItems

    unread_lock = lockfile(unread_filename, wantnewlockfile=1)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/locks.py", line 64, in lockfile

    myfd = os.open(lockfilename, os.O_CREAT|os.O_RDWR, 0660)

OSError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument: '/var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile'

```

 Co do portage to googlowalem troche, miedzy innymi  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254860 i nic nie dalo.

```
SoBaN-PC soban # patch /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py /home/soban/str_to_atom.patch

patching file /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] R

Apply anyway? [n] yes

Hunk #1 FAILED at 6333.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 6364.

patch: **** Can't create file /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py.orig : Invalid argument

```

Jeszcze cos ciekawego zauwazylem:

```
SoBaN-PC soban # mc

Cannot create temporary directory /tmp/mc-root: No such file or directory (2)

Temporary files will not be created

Press any key to continue...

```

----------

## dylon

Wybacz. Ja nie doczytalem Twojego bledu - tam jest problem z plikiem lockfile...

pokaz wynik :

mount  i 

ls -la /

oraz zawartosc fstab

----------

## soban_

fstab: *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /mnt/C          ntfs-3g         user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8         0 0
> 
> /dev/sda2               /mnt/D          ntfs-3g         user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8         0 0
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1
> ...

 

```
SoBaN-PC soban # ls -la /        

total 172292                     

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root      4096 Nov 28 22:18 .

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root      4096 Nov 28 22:18 ..

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root      4096 Nov 27 23:18 backup

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      4096 Nov 28 17:51 bin

drwxrwxrwx   3 root root      4096 Nov 26 10:35 boot

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root      3860 Nov 28 22:55 dev

drwxr-xr-x  75 root root      4096 Nov 28 19:28 etc

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root      4096 Nov 28 17:39 home

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root         5 Nov 27 23:51 lib -> lib64

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root      4096 Nov 28 19:28 lib32

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root      4096 Nov 28 19:28 lib64

drwx------   2 root root     16384 Nov 27 21:58 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root      4096 Nov 28 22:55 media

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root      4096 Nov 26 04:11 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root      4096 Nov 28 18:52 opt

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  35856925 Nov 27 22:04 portage-latest.tar.bz2

dr-xr-xr-x 122 root root         0 Nov 28 18:59 proc

drwx------   7 root root      4096 Nov 28 18:56 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      4096 Nov 28 19:28 sbin

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 140479404 Nov 27 22:14 stage3-amd64-20091126.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root         0 Nov 28 18:59 sys

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root      4096 Nov 28 22:18 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root      4096 Nov 28 10:23 usr

drwxr-xr-x  13 root root      4096 Nov 28 09:40 var

```

 *Quote:*   

> SoBaN-PC soban # mount i
> 
> mount: can't find i in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

 

----------

## SlashBeast

facepalm..

```
mount && ls -la /
```

----------

## dylon

[quote="soban_"]fstab: *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /mnt/C          ntfs-3g         user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8         0 0
> 
> /dev/sda2               /mnt/D          ntfs-3g         user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8         0 0
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1
> ...

 

Daj "po ludzku"  :Smile:  defaults przy /

czyli:

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            defaults,noatime         0 1

Jestes w stanie odtworzyc swoje dzialania do czasu prawidlowego dzialania systemu?

p.s. nie jestem pewien czy przy migracji etx3->ext4 nie powinno sie uzyc ext4dev ale nie chce mi sie tego szukac  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

 *dylon wrote:*   

> p.s. nie jestem pewien czy przy migracji etx3->ext4 nie powinno sie uzyc ext4dev ale nie chce mi sie tego szukac 

 

Już nie

----------

## soban_

 *Quote:*   

> SoBaN-PC soban # mount && ls -la /                                           
> 
> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)                                                 
> 
> /dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)                 
> ...

 

----------

## SlashBeast

@dylon po co dawac defaults? To jak domyslnie do montowania jakiegos fs'a dodac rw, tak, jakby domyslnie nie byl rw.

----------

## dylon

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> @dylon po co dawac defaults? To jak domyslnie do montowania jakiegos fs'a dodac rw, tak, jakby domyslnie nie byl rw.

 

Szczerze mowiac po to, bo nie wiem dokladnie jakie opcje sa "wliczone" w defaults. Tym bardziej, ze nie soban nie pokazal wczesniej jak jest zamontowany /

soban:

a moze cos z miejscem wolnym nie tak? (albo brak wolnych inodes?)

Ogolnie juz pomyslow brak  :Smile: 

Zrob sobie liste co masz  w system i world, na nowo partycje ext4 i wrzuc stage3. Potem emerge -e system i world i jestes w domu  :Smile:  (teoretycznie)  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

No to skoro nie masz pojecia, jakie opcje wchodza w defaults to po jaka cholere radzisz to wlaczyc!?

----------

## soban_

```
SoBaN-PC soban # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                 50G  6.9G   40G  15% /

/dev/root              50G  6.9G   40G  15% /

rc-svcdir             1.0M   68K  956K   7% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                   10M  216K  9.8M   3% /dev

shm                   2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1              75G   57G   19G  76% /mnt/C

/dev/sda2             294G  266G   28G  91% /mnt/D

/dev/sda4              48G   45G  3.2G  94% /mnt/I

```

Moze to sie wydac dziwne, ale po zrebootowaniu komputera emerge mi zadzialal. Odrazu zrobilem emerge -vq python oraz python-updater.

Zauwazylem jednak bardzo dziwna rzecz gdy mam taki wpis w maku: PORTAGE_NICENESS="19" to dzieja sie rozne historie. Np: Blad ochrony pamieci podczas kompilacji i wywrotka bash'a, nie moge komputera wylaczyc - juz nie mowiac o wydaniu jakiegokolwiek polecenia. Jednak problem z emerge sie powtarza.

----------

## dylon

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zauwazylem jednak bardzo dziwna rzecz gdy mam taki wpis w maku: PORTAGE_NICENESS="19" to dzieja sie rozne historie. 

 

Nie chce mi sie wierzyc. Chyba, ze masz problem sprzetowy z procesorem lub/i plyta glowna.

----------

## soban_

Problem sprzetowy odpada (jechalem pol roku na ~amd64 i nie bylo wiekszych problemow) chyba ze z ext4 - ewentualnie konfiguracja w jadrze, moze tez byc to jakis zbieg okolicznosci powiazany z tym bash'em.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Problem sprzetowy odpada (jechalem pol roku na ~amd64 i nie bylo wiekszych problemow)

 

A co ma jedno do drugiego? S:

----------

## soban_

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Problem sprzetowy odpada (jechalem pol roku na ~amd64 i nie bylo wiekszych problemow) 
> 
> A co ma jedno do drugiego? S:

 

To ze nie jest jednak to problem sprzetowy o co mnie pytano. Z tekstu kazda osoba myslaca wywnioskowalaby ze jade na tym samym sprzecie zmieniajac tylko z ext3->ext4. Wiec nie rozumiem Twojego pytania "co ma jedno do drugiego", to ze odpowiadam na pytanie, czy moze mam czegos glebszego sie doszukiwac? Czy moze nie zrozumiales z kontekstu ze jade na tym samym sprzecie uzywajac tej samej architektury ~amd64. Jesli jednak chcesz uslyszec taka odpowiedz, to owszem jade na tej samej architekturzye uzywajac tego samego sprzetu z ta mala zmiana ze zamiast ext3 mam ext4 przy czym za czasow ext3 (gdy ja sam osobiscie tego uzywalem jadac na architekturze ~amd64) nie mialem zadnego problemu. Juz wszystko jasne?  :Wink: 

```
 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...                                                                                                

*** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/install-info: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0000000001984a80 ***                                         

======= Backtrace: =========                                                                                                               

/lib/libc.so.6(+0x73aa8)[0x7f48342b7aa8]                                                                                                   

/lib/libc.so.6(+0x7585e)[0x7f48342b985e]                                                                                                   

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x6c)[0x7f48342bc8cc]                                                                                                 

/lib/libc.so.6(fclose+0x158)[0x7f48342a7b08]                                                                                               

/usr/bin/install-info[0x403478]                                                                                                            

/usr/bin/install-info[0x404334]                                                                                                            

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6)[0x7f4834262ba6]                                                                                     

/usr/bin/install-info[0x401a09]                                                                                                            

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-00409000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 284692                             /usr/bin/install-info

00608000-00609000 rw-p 00008000 08:03 284692                             /usr/bin/install-info

0196e000-019a5000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

7f482c000000-7f482c021000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7f482c021000-7f4830000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0

7f48333c8000-7f4833dab000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7f483402e000-7f4834043000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 272236                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f4834043000-7f4834243000 ---p 00015000 08:03 272236                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f4834243000-7f4834244000 rw-p 00015000 08:03 272236                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f4834244000-7f4834396000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 270625                     /lib64/libc-2.11.so

7f4834396000-7f4834596000 ---p 00152000 08:03 270625                     /lib64/libc-2.11.so

7f4834596000-7f483459a000 r--p 00152000 08:03 270625                     /lib64/libc-2.11.so

7f483459a000-7f483459b000 rw-p 00156000 08:03 270625                     /lib64/libc-2.11.so

7f483459b000-7f48345a0000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7f48345a0000-7f48345be000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 271046                     /lib64/ld-2.11.so

7f483478f000-7f4834792000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7f4834798000-7f48347bb000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7f48347bc000-7f48347bd000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7f48347bd000-7f48347be000 r--p 0001d000 08:03 271046                     /lib64/ld-2.11.so

7f48347be000-7f48347bf000 rw-p 0001e000 08:03 271046                     /lib64/ld-2.11.so

7f48347bf000-7f48347c0000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7fff467af000-7fff467c4000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                          [stack]

7fff467ff000-7fff46800000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                          [vdso]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]

 * Processed 153 info files; 1 errors.

sh: line 1: 11592 Aborted                 LANG=C LANGUAGE=C /usr/bin/install-info --dir-file=/usr/share/info/dir /usr/share/info/mysql.info.bz2

Fatal Python error: GC object already tracked

Aborted

```

 Jeszcze cos takiego z dziwnych rzeczy dostaje, podczas kompilacji gnoma...

----------

## lazy_bum

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *lazy_bum wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*   Problem sprzetowy odpada (jechalem pol roku na ~amd64 i nie bylo wiekszych problemow) 
> 
> A co ma jedno do drugiego? S: 
> 
> To ze nie jest jednak to problem sprzetowy o co mnie pytano. Z tekstu kazda osoba myslaca wywnioskowalaby ze jade na tym samym sprzecie zmieniajac tylko z ext3->ext4. Wiec nie rozumiem Twojego pytania "co ma jedno do drugiego", to ze odpowiadam na pytanie, czy moze mam czegos glebszego sie doszukiwac? Czy moze nie zrozumiales z kontekstu ze jade na tym samym sprzecie uzywajac tej samej architektury ~amd64. Jesli jednak chcesz uslyszec taka odpowiedz, to owszem jade na tej samej architekturzye uzywajac tego samego sprzetu z ta mala zmiana ze zamiast ext3 mam ext4 przy czym za czasow ext3 (gdy ja sam osobiscie tego uzywalem jadac na architekturze ~amd64) nie mialem zadnego problemu. Juz wszystko jasne? ;-)

 

Wypraszam sobie wycieczki w stylu „kazda osoba myslaca”.

Nie wiem skąd założenie, że skoro 0,5/1/10 lat używam czegokolwiek, to można wykluczyć problem ze sprzętem… A teorie w stylu „przez pół roku działało dobrze” można sobie wsadzać między bajki — sprzęt się psuje, czasem z dnia na dzień.

----------

## soban_

Uwazasz ze raptem po przejsciu na ext4 sprzet sie popsul i to napewno jest wina sprzetowa. Wiec powinienem zaczac od wymiany sprzetu? Pare dni temu mialem taki sam sprzet obok siebie bo instalowalem na nim Windowsa 7. Jesli chodzi o bajki to takie pytania to tez sobie wypraszam na przyszlosc je precyzuj. Bo takie pytanie "co ma jedno do drugiego" to zawsze mozna zadac. Precyzujac przelozylem wtedy dysk do tego PC i na ext3 tez ladnie smigalo. Nie mialem okazji sprawdzic jak sie zachowuje na ext4 bo po wykonanej pracy oddalem go wlascicielowi.

No, a jak obstawiasz ze sprzet sie uszkodzil - to na co stawiasz ram/dysk/plyta/procek?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Uwazasz ze raptem po przejsciu na ext4 sprzet sie popsul i to napewno jest wina sprzetowa.

 

Nigdzie nie napisałem, że tak uważam.

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Pare dni temu mialem taki sam sprzet obok siebie bo instalowalem na nim Windowsa 7.

 

Taki sam czy ten sam? I jeżeli „taki sam” to po raz kolejny „co ma jedno do drugiego?”…

----------

## soban_

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Uwazasz ze raptem po przejsciu na ext4 sprzet sie popsul i to napewno jest wina sprzetowa. 
> 
> Nigdzie nie napisałem, że tak uważam.
> 
>  *soban_ wrote:*   Pare dni temu mialem taki sam sprzet obok siebie bo instalowalem na nim Windowsa 7. 
> ...

 

Identyczny od ramu po procka, dzieki ze precyzujesz pytania  :Smile:  i przepraszam za to wyzej. To ze chyba nie moze byc to wina sprzetowa, skoro tam dziala poprawnie, a tutaj raptem po zmianie na ext4 sie psuje? (na ext3 tez dzialal poprawnie) Podkreslam ze codziennie robilem jakis update (kompilacje z world + eix-sync czy emerge --sync) i nie bylo takich problemow. Czyli jest mozliwosc uszkodzenia jakiegos sprzetowego przez to ze zmienilem na ext4? Uzywam tez Windowsa 7 i nie bylo na nim zadnych problemow - na tym samym sprzecie. Czy raptownie jest to przypadek jeden do miliona i sprzet sie uszkodzil rownolegle przy zmianie ext4?

"Co ma jedno do drugiego?" to jest dobre pytanie. 

Po wyciagnieciu karty DVB z komputera problem przestal istniec. Niech ktos mi wyjasni co ma jedno do drugiego?

----------

## sza_ry

Np niektóre karty DVB konsumują sporo prądu. Co wskazuje na zasilacz albo złącza zasilania.

----------

## soban_

Dzieki, no jak dla mnie jedyne sensowne wyjasnienie. Jednak czy by to mialo az taki wplyw? Zwlaszcza ze karta nie byla zainstalowaca czy uzywana... Tak btw to wyciagnalem dwie karty (dvb oraz sound blaster audgy 2) - jednak przy tej drugiej odpada ta opcja, gdyz z nia dluzej komputer smigal i nie bylo problemow. Jeszcze zastanawiam sie czy ona przypadkiem za blisko karty graficznej nie byla (dvb) - poniewaz przejmowala z niej troche ciepla.

----------

## sza_ry

Wpływ? To jest bardzo skomplikowany układ. Na dodatek optymalizowany raczej pod kątem kosztów czy wydajności a nie niezawodności. 

Zdarza się że nawet z kabel zasilający jednostkę po prostu nie łączy (jak łatwo go poruszyć nie muszę opisywać).

Mimo zatrzasków, samozaciskowych złącz itp. łatwo coś może się wysunąć lub np. przegrzać. 

Nie na darmo użyszkodnikom mówi się wyraźnie: "NIE KOPAĆ OBUDOWY".

A Twoje DVB prawdopodobnie grzało się samo, i przy okazji otoczenie. Czyli żarło energię. To że karta nie była zainstalowana nie znaczy że nie pobierała prądu.

I jeżeli to jest komputer użytkowy (czyli nie tylko do zabawy) zalecam kontrolę. Złączki, czystość, zasilanie (napięcia w stanie spoczynku i obciążenia), kondensatory zasilania procesora itp.

----------

## soban_

To jeszcze takie pytania, urzadzenia do diagnozy jakies moge kupic? W sensie nie mowie o mierniku ktory posiadam, ale np czy istnieje cos do podlaczenia pod PCI gdzie dostane informacjie co zjada mi najwiecej pradu, ewentualnie jak sie zachowuje w danym momecie? Lub sprawdzi mi tylko stan plyty glownej (czy jest ok - bo czesto mam delemat czy padl procek, czy ram, ewentualnie plyta)? Wiem ze takie urzadzenie istnieje i posiada trzy diody (w zaleznosci od stanu w jakim znajduje sie plyta). Mozesz cos polecic? Bo widze ze jestes w temacie, aby na przyszlosc uniknac takich efektow.

 *Quote:*   

> I jeżeli to jest komputer użytkowy (czyli nie tylko do zabawy) zalecam kontrolę. Złączki, czystość, zasilanie (napięcia w stanie spoczynku i obciążenia), kondensatory zasilania procesora itp.

  To mozesz rozwinac? Dokladniej jak to kontrolowac?

----------

## dylon

eee tam. Szukacie jakis dziwnych powodow  :Razz: 

Najprawdopodobniej masz wtyczke zasilajaca od dysku luzna i przy okazji wyciagania karty ja poruszales (i nieswiadomie rozwiazales problem)  :Very Happy: 

Tak bywa jak sie kupuje badziewne zasilacze  :Razz:  (nie tylko waty sie licza  :Razz:  )

----------

## sza_ry

Nie bardzo to forum, na pewno nie jest to "portage problem"

Nie jestem w temacie (czyt. nie jestem producentem/serwisantem). Wystarczy tych nie, nie   :Laughing: 

A na poważnie; urządzenie do diagnozy, hmm... najlepsze nosisz na szyi. Plus podstawy wiedzy z fizyki może coś z tradycyjnej elektroniki. Sporo można wyczytać. (Tak wiem internet to wielki śmietnik).

Większość problemów można rozwiązać na tym poziomie. Dobry miernik i umiejętność jego obsługi (nie nie mierz oporu w gniazdku... bum. ) to już jest bardzo dużo.

Specjalizowane urządzenia na pewną są i dla jednego komputera na pewno nie warto ich kupować. Dużo lepiej jest mieć drugi komp podobnej klasy i wymieniać klocki Uwaga: grozi to uszkodzeniem obydwu. Wszystko trzeba robić z głową... albo płacić(spalone elementy raczej nie są tanie).

Co do kontroli; tak samo jak z błędami programowymi potrzebne są informacje. Jak mi Dziadu kawy pożyczy to powróżę z fusów.

Podałem podstawową ścieżkę. 

Najłatwiej zatykają się radiatory (komputer lubi czystość), przy stale pracujących budżetowych konstrukcjach padają łożyska ślizgowe wiatraków (też przegrzanie i nieustalone błędy). Tanie zasilacze potrafią nie trzymają napięć. Złączki potrafią być jednorazowego użytku itp. 

Przyczyny mogą być zewnętrzne. Jeżeli nie masz UPS-a obserwuj światło(przy monitorze często jest jakaś lampka zasilana z tego samego źródła co komp) Jeśli czasami przygasa wskazanie jest na kiepskie zasilanie. itd. itp.

edit: ech opisałem się a i tak dylon szybszy   :Laughing: 

----------

## soban_

 *dylon wrote:*   

> eee tam. Szukacie jakis dziwnych powodow 
> 
> Najprawdopodobniej masz wtyczke zasilajaca od dysku luzna i przy okazji wyciagania karty ja poruszales (i nieswiadomie rozwiazales problem) 
> 
> Tak bywa jak sie kupuje badziewne zasilacze  (nie tylko waty sie licza  )

 

Nie wiem czy badziewny skoro kosztowal mnie jakies 500zl i dlugo naprawde googlowalem zanim kupilem - przede wszystkim zwracalem uwage na spadki napiec zasilaczy. Duzo osob chwalilo ta firme, wiec to akurat odpada, zmienialem wtyki od zasilania dysku tak samo jak tasme...

@sza_ry hm myslalem ze mowisz o jakims serwisie typu wymiana starych kondensatorow itp. ewentualnie masz jakies metody diagnostyczne na sprawdzanie sprzetu - to ze trzeba systematycznie czyscic nawet najlepsze wiatraki to nie ulega watpliwosci.

Zmienilem temat na dziwne zachowanie systemu, moze kiedys komus sie przyda.

----------

## dziadu

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Zmienilem temat na dziwne zachowanie systemu, moze kiedys komus sie przyda.

 

Nie pamiętam jaki był wcześniej, ale na pewno nie gorszy niż ten. Temat ma być *konkretny* i wskazywać na problem opisany w wątku, a nie wymagać szamańskich umiejętności wróżenia z fusów (spoko, podrzucę toichę fusów) aby wydedukować jego zawartość.

----------

## sza_ry

Ale ja chciałem kawy a nie fusów   :Laughing:  Kawa na zdjęciu była parzona kilka lat temu na temat komputera którego używam w firmie. Sobanowego mi nie pokaże.

"wymiana starych kondensatorow" owszem są magicy którzy to robią(wystarczy pewnie stacja lutownicza). W moich zastosowaniach to jest nieopłacalne.

A coś się dzieje z Twoimi?

Nic nie mówiłem o systematycznym czyszczeniu. Nie sprawia mi to szczególnej przyjemności więc robię tak żeby nie trzeba było czyścić.

"masz jakies metody diagnostyczne" Mniej więcej można to tak nazwać. Mam oczy, uszy i nos. Naprawdę wiele można powiedzieć nawet jak się tylko zobaczyło właściciela komputera   :Laughing: 

A co do pełnego wykładu. Teraz to nie zajmuję się nawet tzw. serwisem domowym czy u znajomych(większość ludzi chce nieszczęsną windę, na którą trzeba poświęcić ze dwa dni ciężkiej roboty żeby jako tako chodziło po czym doinstalowują co podleci i za dwa dni można zaczynać od początku. nawet jakby to dawało konkretne pieniądze też bym pewnie nie wytrzymał). więc nie mam danych statystycznych do wróżenia.

----------

## soban_

 *dziadu wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Zmienilem temat na dziwne zachowanie systemu, moze kiedys komus sie przyda. 
> 
> Nie pamiętam jaki był wcześniej, ale na pewno nie gorszy niż ten. Temat ma być *konkretny* i wskazywać na problem opisany w wątku, a nie wymagać szamańskich umiejętności wróżenia z fusów (spoko, podrzucę toichę fusów) aby wydedukować jego zawartość.

 

Mam nadzieje ze sie poprawilem, jak nie to zaproponuj bo ciezko jest mi to nazwac.

 *Quote:*   

> "wymiana starych kondensatorow" owszem są magicy którzy to robią(wystarczy pewnie stacja lutownicza). W moich zastosowaniach to jest nieopłacalne.

  Raczej mi brakuje czasu na takie cos.

 *Quote:*   

> Nic nie mówiłem o systematycznym czyszczeniu. Nie sprawia mi to szczególnej przyjemności więc robię tak żeby nie trzeba było czyścić.

  Czy masz tak sterylne pomieszczenia ze kurz sie nie zbiera np w zasilaczu?

 *Quote:*   

> Mam oczy, uszy i nos. Naprawdę wiele można powiedzieć nawet jak się tylko zobaczyło właściciela komputera

  Ja raczej badam komputer  :Razz:  nie bawie sie w doktora House.

 *Quote:*   

> większość ludzi chce nieszczęsną windę, na którą trzeba poświęcić ze dwa dni ciężkiej roboty żeby jako tako chodziło po czym doinstalowują co podleci i za dwa dni można zaczynać od początku.

  Mi to nigdy nie zajmowalo wiecej niz 4-5h chyba ze instalowalem wiecej niz 10 aplikacji na jakims windowsie 98 (gdzie po zainstalowiu xp chodzil nawet rok) wiec co do zaczynania od poczatku np na Windowsie 7 to sie nie zgodze. 

 *Quote:*   

>  Jeśli czasami przygasa wskazanie jest na kiepskie zasilanie

  Odpada.

Tak wiec EOT dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc, badz jej chec. Przyczyna to podlaczone DVB  :Smile: 

----------

